# Mac or PC? NT style



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

*I'm wondering if a specific type would be inclined to use either Mac or PC. *

I'm all for convenience, excellent programs, and reliability. I've purchased various Apple products and I haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm an ENTP and I have a mac. But dont think I'm bandwagon dammit. I've had this mac for years now. I picked it up like 2 years ago when my Alienware broke. I wasn't gaming anymore and I was about to go to college so I decided to be a little more streamline since I only will be surfing the web, watching movies, listening to music. I have not regretted my decision. 

And I'm about to start doing design stuff so I'm still glad I picked my mac.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

saltare said:


> *I'm wondering if a specific type would be inclined to use either Mac or PC. *
> 
> I'm all for convenience, excellent programs, and reliability. I've purchased various Apple products and I haven't been disappointed yet.


The best of the best isn't type related, its $$ related. Every type would be inclined to purchase nothing but Apple if they could afford to. I agree, Apple is the best in my personal opinion, i own everything Apple, and yeah, i'm an ENFP. Nope, not type related.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> The best of the best isn't type related, its $$ related. Every type would be inclined to purchase nothing but Apple if they could afford to. I agree, Apple is the best in my personal opinion, i own everything Apple, and yeah, i'm an ENFP. Nope, not type related.


I wouldn't go as far as to say they're the best of the best. They're just the best for practical purposes. If you're a gamer or do any technical heavy lifting then PC is a far better choice.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to say they're the best of the best. They're just the best for practical purposes. If you're a gamer or do any technical heavy lifting then PC is a far better choice.


Not a gamer here, or into anything technical. It does everything i need it to do. For that reason, its the best of the best for me.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Dude, don't forget the elite group of nerds out there who use Linux! lol


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

ficsci said:


> Dude, don't forget the elite group of nerds out there who use Linux! lol


Those are still technically PC. They're just smart of enough to realize how clunky Windows is.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Not a gamer here, or into anything technical. It does everything i need it to do. For that reason, its the best of the best for me.


I do admit, I get frustrated when I want to download a game but it's only available for PC.
Although for the most part, the advantages of having a Mac well exceed the disadvantages


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

I know this poll is a little more specific, but FYI: http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/44198-mbti-mac-windows.html

I'm a Windows user, and I will continue to pick it over Mac... I get how the system works and Windows 7 is awesome. My school uses Macs mostly and I really dislike them. I hate Mac keyboards too, especially the small ones.

Also, it drives me nuts when people refer to it as PC vs. Mac because Macs are PCs too...


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Those are still technically PC. They're just smart of enough to realize how clunky Windows is.


Mac is still technically a PC. There's no difference in the actual technology except the colour. 

They all use the same technology, it is just that Apple are marketing gurus and have been able to make their products _appear _distinctive from the rest of the market.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

I use Windows because it is the de facto standard. I don't have to work to make programs work on it.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

I absolutely hate Windows and Apple products.


I imagine how people will laugh at me and think I am really really dumb to use anything made by Apple 
Everybody at school and work is picking on poor Apple users and frankly, with plenty of reason 
And I'd feel humiliated for having paid so much for just a logo and the white color, esp. with Ipod and Iphone.


I don't have time for Linux. Thus I stick with Windows though it's terrible 


This is how Apple users are viewed in general around here (check out 1:29, but it's all funny 

I of course do *not* think like this, but do not wish to be made fun of. People can be quite cruel and why not conform to make life easier? Right?

EDIT: I just revisited this post and realized I forgot to clarify: I am talking about an environment in the ICT industry filled with geeks and nerds who argue whose code is "prettier". Just to put things into perspective


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

I like Macs because of OSX and because my iMac is a beautiful, elegant all-in-one machine that does everything I need it to. I have a macbook that has been absolutely mistreated by my children and still works as well as the day I bought it. The pretty white case is also durable. I have had my laptop fall out of my backpack and hit asphalt. Lesser laptops would have shattered. I have a Time Machine that I love, and ipods. I think apple puts more thought into their product because they have to justify the top dollar you are paying.

I will not buy an ipad or an iphone, though. I don't buy things just to have them, and I think they come out with new models too quickly for me to make such a big purchase. When I do buy, I want it to last.


----------



## thunder999 (Oct 15, 2010)

I use windows because it is more convenient due to being more common and therefore being the priority for most software companies.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> The best of the best isn't type related, its $$ related. Every type would be inclined to purchase nothing but Apple if they could afford to. I agree, Apple is the best in my personal opinion, i own everything Apple, and yeah, i'm an ENFP. Nope, not type related.


Negative. I cannot see myself purchasing a mac ever.
Not because I don't think they're good or anything, I just grew up on PCs and cannot stand the user interface with mac.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

possiBri said:


> Also, it drives me nuts when people refer to it as PC vs. Mac because Macs are PCs too...


No! Macs are not personal computers! No no no.
Apple creates all their shit so it's too difficult to customize. 

I'm being a little facetious but still, you're being rather technical as well considering there is already a broad acceptance of the terms.
Like when people get angry about people referring to ear-gauging instead of ear-stretching, the terms are already coined, move along, can't stop society. 
Regardless, you are right in the technical sense, I just felt inclined to dispute a little.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Tsidakis said:


> No! Macs are not personal computers! No no no.
> Apple creates all their shit so it's too difficult to customize.
> 
> I'm being a little facetious but still, you're being rather technical as well considering there is already a broad acceptance of the terms.
> ...


Yes! They are...



dictionary.com said:


> –noun
> a microcomputer designed for individual use, as by a person in an office or at home or school, for such applications as word processing, data management, financial analysis, or computer games. Abbreviation: PC


Therefore, they are both in the PC category. Whether or not the machine is easier to customize makes no difference. The argument should either be Non-Mac vs. Mac or Windows vs. Mac... because there are also a TON of Linux operating systems that the average person doesn't even know about.

Also, just because it's accepted doesn't mean we should be ok with that. Shouldn't we be striving for correctness and clarity? Why do you think Americans are seen as dumb by the rest of the world? Think about the term "Band-Aid" that's a brand... we should be asking for "adhesive strips" but our consumerism and laziness is perpetuated by things like this. It's sad, really.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

possiBri said:


> Therefore, they are both in the PC category. Whether or not the machine is easier to customize makes no difference. The argument should either be Non-Mac vs. Mac or Windows vs. Mac... because there are also a TON of Linux operating systems that the average person doesn't even know about.
> 
> Also, just because it's accepted doesn't mean we should be ok with that. Shouldn't we be striving for correctness and clarity? Why do you think Americans are seen as dumb by the rest of the world? Think about the term "Band-Aid" that's a brand... we should be asking for "adhesive strips" but our consumerism and laziness is perpetuated by things like this. It's sad, really.


Most people I would assume group Linux with a PC as well because it's more common.
If you wanted to talk about operating systems, you can have Windows or Linux on a Mac though.
So I suppose it comes down to hardware and since Linux doesn't sell computers, I wouldn't bother with that aspect. 

I like the term band-aid... and plenty of words have evolved into specific meanings despite their origin, that's just the way language works. To remain rigid with any system is to prevent change and if I keep talking I'm going to get even more derailed -__- I'm stopping that there.

I already agreed with you that Macs are_ technically_ PCs in my last post. 
I just don't consider them PCs because nobody refers to them as PCs and if nobody refers to them as PCs, then what good is it to do so in a conversation with someone who doesn't? There's no need to complicate communication if everyone fully understands the concept. Words are just used to organize and if it's already been organized then I'm going to stop talking again before I get derailed... haha.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Tsidakis said:


> Most people I would assume group Linux with a PC as well because it's more common.
> If you wanted to talk about operating systems, you can have Windows or Linux on a Mac though.
> So I suppose it comes down to hardware and since Linux doesn't sell computers, I wouldn't bother with that aspect.
> 
> ...


lol true... and I don't do it in conversation, that's why I used the forum to express my feelings on the matter.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

_Macs aren't PCs because they are all special snowflakes._


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

If Mac's improved their practicality then I'd certainly get one. 
I actually like Mac's alot more because of the design.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

I dont like people with macs that much.

Paying triple the price just to belong in the ''fancy'' group


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

absent air said:


> I dont like people with macs that much.
> 
> Paying triple the price just to belong in the ''fancy'' group


YES. I hate when people say, "Oh, I want to get a Mac; they look so pretty!" That is NOT why you are buying a computer/device... well, it shouldn't be the main reason... and not the second reason, either.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

If you guys want to talk about the differences between Mac and PC, then maybe it's better to distinguish the operating systems, as they embody the core of each.

To me, windows has a different design and functionality compared to Mac OS X.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

absent air said:


> I dont like people with macs that much.
> 
> Paying triple the price just to belong in the ''fancy'' group


That's presumptuous. It certainly wasn't my reasoning.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Muck Fe said:


> That's presumptuous. It certainly wasn't my reasoning.


 i dont mind macs at all, just that particular fancy-reason is what picks on my nerve. Tyi I own a mac myself :crazy:


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

So INTJs are Macfags? I never would have guessed.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

PC, for the simple reason that it is _much_ more cost efficient to get one. For the same specifications on a Mac, you can get a PC for half the price, if that. You're really paying more for the shininess and brand name on the Apples. The only advantage that I can think of is that their OS runs smoother, but that's because they only have to code for their own hardware while Microsoft has to code for the majority of the market. I really don't think it's a contest, to be honest.


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

PC, because when I use a Mac I want to kill things.


----------



## Marovan12 (Jun 17, 2010)

Funny how INTJs prefer Macs, figures.

The times I've used Macs I don't even know what the hell is going on. It's all so disgustingly simplified. I don't do any thing fancy on my Windows and still Macs feel like a tricycle. I don't see why people say Macs are better for design and stuff. Windows has Adobe Creative Suit too, and that's pretty much all you need and FCP is not any better than Premiere or Vegas.

Just some thoughts.

Plus, vidya gaems


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

ENTP with a mac here. 

I just got tired of dealing with bullshit from Windows.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm an INTJ with a Mac. I don't really do much on my laptop besides browse the internet, watch videos/movies, and other related things. The only downside to having a Mac is that if I wanted to play a game that was Windows only, I would have to actually buy Windows and install it.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

March Cat said:


> I'm an INTJ with a Mac. I don't really do much on my laptop besides browse the internet, watch videos/movies, and other related things. The only downside to having a Mac is that if I wanted to play a game that was Windows only, I would have to actually buy Windows and install it.


 WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X


----------



## skierface (May 10, 2011)

INTP Mac. They're just so much better.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

PC (dualboot with linux and windows ) 

i just built a custom rig* for under 1000* that can run a slew of high-end apps and games 

not to mention the buffet of utilities available to PCs 

macs are overpriced and not worth the incompatibility , and im not sure how deep you can go with hardware customization without breaking the bank

also macs have some devastating security loopholes 

if you just use your comp for internet and word processing though...there really is no difference ESPECIALLY considering the fact you can just run bootcamp on a mac if you love windows so much




im very surprised and disappointed by these stats though...intjs macs really?


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Mac & INTJcheese. [email protected] corny joke I just made, damn I'm lame as fuck. Anyways, I create music/sounds and my built PC use to crash on me in the middle of a project and I would get pissed as hell at losing everything, so I said fuck this shit and switched, which was the best decision ever. I no longer have the multitude of issues I once had with Windows based systems. I'm also a visual person so yes, aesthetically macs to me are beautiful machines and they are very intuitive-like/efficient for what I need it to do. Those silicon bre...err parts... *melts* *turns into a lame ad* It just works!

*runs before getting gassed by the PC Gestapo* *poof*


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

I have both, a top end macpro as workstation and PC for fun.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

PC because I can't afford a mac...


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

INTJ, Linux, although I have a Windows desktop exclusively for my photography.

Also, as others have said, all three are "PCs."










Picture added for great justice.


----------



## walkthreesteps (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a Mac, but at the time I bought it I didn't know anything about computers. Now I know a bit more and will probably get a PC for my next computer. I like my Mac, but it's not a feeling of "I will never buy a PC again".


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Cmon. Do ENTJs actually use computers at all? Apparently not. 

If the majesty of my brain's power is not sufficient (hardly the case) I will avoid Windows like the plague and go to my sleek pet, Snow Leopard. MAC FTW.


----------



## kiera (Jul 29, 2010)

PC

Why would I pay double or triple the price for the same hardware? I'm just going to put Linux on it. In terms of OS, I do prefer Windows over the Mac OS. As long as you know what you're doing, you can get Windows to work fine. Whereas, the Mac OS treats its users like its subordinates. I'm not going to pay for an operating system to treat me like an idiot.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm actually quite shocked.

Statistically, INTJs care more about user-friendliness than any other NT. I honestly didn't see that coming.

Also, I didn't realize how many different versions of Linux there are...

I'm much less satisfied with Windows now...ignorance really is bliss, I guess.

Also:


----------



## Inev1t4bl3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Either one, it does not matter as long as the hardware is tolerable. I am likely going to install Debian or FreeBSD on it anyway. 

Macs have a restrictive user interface, but underneath is the command line. That is where the real computer is anyway. A GUI is merely a set of inefficient training wheels (unless you are manipulating and creating images).


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Inev1t4bl3 said:


> Either one, it does not matter as long as the hardware is tolerable. I am likely going to install Debian or FreeBSD on it anyway.
> 
> Macs have a restrictive user interface, but underneath is the command line. That is where the real computer is anyway. A GUI is merely a set of inefficient training wheels (unless you are manipulating and creating images).


^^THIS^^

Comparing GUIs is like comparing training wheels. Having training wheels is not a problem when you don't plan or need to remove them.

I bought a 13" Apple laptop because the hardware is standardized and simple. Yes, you can build your own PC with much better hardware and install whatever OS you want, but it's really difficult to build your own laptop with widely supported hardware while still being lightweight. I had a fairly large laptop before (with driver problems along with others), it was a huge pain most days. I haven't had any software or software with hardware problems with Mac OS X on my MBP. Although once I accidently replaced my "/usr/lib" (similar to screwing with the "C:\windows\system32\" folder) when I was trying to merge another folder into it, fixing it required clicking buttons for about 3 minutes.

The process finished in less an hour, and a quick update afterwards. This was a result of transitioning from Windows to Mac OS X. It was neither OSes' fault; it was mine. No software problems since. With my previous laptop, I reformatted at least 12 times (not joking). The build quality wasn't good, and it was bulky. Although, it cheaper than the macbooks at the time and the hardware specs were similar, it didn't work consistently. That's a big problem. 

Choosing a computer is completely a personal preference. For a laptop, my was choosing reliable software to hardware compatibility at a loss of all the superiorly available hardware. Also, I am not a gamer, so Windows doesn't automatically become considered a beneficial choice. Along with the super, incredible hardware on-the-go, it is simply not important when I want to get shit done (especially, non-OS related). Additionally, I like Mac OS X's terminal much more than Windows' M-DOS. When I am home, I prefer Linux distros for my desktops and servers. As far as software goes, they give and require the most control. Sometimes, too much for those who strongly prefer training wheels. My dislike of computer problems is at a lower level than most people I know, so again having _training wheels_ in many things is absolutely understandable in my opinion. We can't become reasonably competent at _everything_. It's unrealistic.








vs .







vs.








_"HAHA, you don't understand vehicles. Your life is incomplete."_


----------



## dankii (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a classic case of WYSIWYG. A PC is a PERSONAL computer. Where I can decided what I want it to look like, put on it, how powerful it is. And how much I want to pay for it. With Apple, they've thankfully made that choice for me. Jeepers thanks apple, you've saved me the problem of choosing, when the only price I can pay is the one you give me. And the only hardware is, that what you put in it. 

I'll stick with my open source Android which can run firefox, and not just the preinstalled software like iOS, and my DUAL boot PC with W7 and Linux. Sure macs have nice screens, but atleast I still have a choice of getting a even bigger and better one, when I want. Unlike once a year or so.

I never lost faith in apple. I just never had any. Don't get me wrong. They're a smart company. But then again, marketing to a bunch of sheep isn't that hard.


----------



## Balmaki (Jul 12, 2011)

PC, for the simple reason that I first started computing on one and haven't seen any significant reason to change. Maybe that's just a dom-tert Si loop going on with this particular matter, but....


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

A computer is a tool. Whichever one does the job best is what I'll use. I've always used PCs in the past, and for that reason will probably continue to do so, but I like macs well enough. The problem I have with macs is more low value than low utility.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

absentminded said:


> I'm actually quite shocked.
> 
> Statistically, INTJs care more about user-friendliness than any other NT. I honestly didn't see that coming.[/IMG]


I think it's more the goal-orientation that has shown that preference, actually. My admittedly biased conclusion which has little or no supporting data is that INTJs are more likely to view the computer as a tool and less likely to become attached to it. For that reason, they want a machine which meets their needs and does so efficiently and elegantly. If it isn't quite as powerful, it doesn't really matter so long as it does what they need it to do.

Personally, I prefer PCs, but that's mostly because I'm more of a computer person than most, and so I actually do take advantage of some of the more advanced features of windows that many others would not. I've messed around with freebsd too, but don't have it as my main os because, well, windows does everything i need to do and does so with fewer headaches. I imagine many of the INTJ mac users view windows machines the same way. It's just more trouble than it's worth, even if they do acknowledge and understand its greater flexibility.


----------



## polykhor (Jul 20, 2011)

tbh a lot of people will say pc because either they can't afford a mac, or they've used a pc for so long they don't want to change

I could only afford my mac coz of my student loan!


----------



## Pelao (Apr 24, 2011)

I've used a mac for a few months when i was waiting for a new computer. decided to stick with windows.

reasons?
1 - For a mere fraction of the price i have a comp that can run circles around a mac performance wise.
2 - i've yet to see any programs that i want that are mac only
3 - a clean install has no bloatware
4 - easy to fix
5 - never had security problems
6 - it can run osx if i really want it to


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't see the point in buying apple products considering their price and how I use my computers/laptops. I never had a major issue with Windows anyway, most of the time the real problem came from a component which died because I'm breeding bacterias and dust in my keyboard.
I could use something else than windows on my PC but there's no point in doing so now since I really only use it to go on the Internet, watch movies and sometimes play or write for my studies.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

INTP PC. A Mac is too expensive, not compatible with a lot of things, and frequently seems to end up in the possession of pretentious "artsy" people.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I could give a shit how other people look at the devices I use. I use them for utility, and that's it.

That said, I use a macbook pro. It run boot camp with a dual partition, one for OSX, and the other for Windows. Macs are PCs now - there's no difference anymore except the price tag. If you're buying a desktop computer, you might as well go PC because it's cheaper and just as powerful. If you're looking for a laptop, I'd recommend a macbook pro for many reasons, but only if you can afford it.

If Mac OSX and Windows were cross-compatible, or software developers developed everything for OSX as well as Windows, I'd use OSX over Windows -every time-. OSX, especially the new Lion upgrade, is hands down the best most intuitive interface I have ever had the luxury of playing with. Windows is constantly trying to improve itself to play this game of catch-up with the superb innovations Apple releases every year. The only cons being price, and compatibility.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

I think it is rather amusing that the highest percentage that use Macs are INTJs. I have a close friend who is a INTJ and was going to get a Mac. I think INTJs simply want what is perceived as the "best".

I shouldn't forget to mention that INTP = PC nerd.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Windows desktop and laptop. Mainly because I run a host of CAD software and coding programs, as well as a shitload of games. Also, having the upgrade option is nice.

Oh, and I'm not gay.


----------



## SpiralOut (Dec 12, 2010)

Mac..hands down. I am an IT specialist and have spent vast amounts of time with both platforms. OSX has been consistently more secure, stable, and low-maintenance. It may not be compatible with all the software out there..but 99% of the time there are alternatives that work as good, if not better...and a lot of the time they are free.

Plus, I just don't have time to deal with all the drivers, updates, useless pop-up balloons, and spyware...A computer is a tool. I shouldn't have to spend more time getting the tool to work as I do using it.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Assuming that PC = Windows box, Mac all the way. I hide in my terminal, I get my POSIX compliance, and I'm happy .

Of course, I'd prefer any flavor of Linux: WAYYYYYY more usable imo =D.


----------



## i2ush (Aug 3, 2011)

Once you go Mac... you never go back.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Apple master race reporting in.

Thought I'd pop back in to add:

@Arbite

How dare you, sir! Insinuating sexuality has anything to do with one's preference of operating system! The nerve!

... I am most certainly pansexual! It goes with my cheap plaid shirts, indie music, and Starbucks coffee, and over-sized aviators that I wear to college where I study liberal arts and appreciate science!


----------



## RachelAn (Jun 26, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> INTP PC. A Mac is too expensive, not compatible with a lot of things, and frequently seems to end up in the possession of pretentious "artsy" people.


----------



## Grungie (Aug 15, 2011)

INTP: PC, primarily because I'm a gamer.


----------

